# another word for 'discipline'



## meemee (Mar 30, 2005)

i wasnt quite sure how to word my title.

i have always felt i need another word instead of 'discipline'. i kinda find that word v. negative. yet training is not a word i like either. maybe guide perhaps.

for instance i have found i have never ever had to discipline my 4 year old. i have had to guide her and teach her but not truly discipline her. when someone asks me how i discipline my child - i have no answer. i dont know what to say. i say i talk and reason with her. i have never had to do timeouts with her. or take any priviledges away. i do 'threaten' for lack of a better word on those rare ocassions. if she wants to do something i tell her not to do - then i tell her ok u can do it but tomorrow u cant have that. for right now a 4 year old acting like a teenager that has worked pretty good. its mostly about eating candy (tried the eat a pound and she wont do it again. she loves it so much that she could easily eat a tonne a day.)

right from when she was a baby i never said no to her. adn if i had to on those rare ocassions i explained why. for instance if she wanted to play with my staple pins i would callthem dangerous and then poke her gently with it to show her what dangerous means and then put it away. she had v. strict limits. seh could climb on teh dining table but under certain circumstances. if she wasnt doing those she couldnt climb.

discipline to me means stopping bad behaviour, punishment. and seriously she has never been bad. i mean yes she needs guidance from me to know its a 'bad' behaviour or socially unacceptable behaviour - but hse has never had to learn thru punishment. i have had to remind her a few times why we dont push or take every toy... but never thru punishment.

anyone feel like me?


----------



## IdentityCrisisMama (May 12, 2003)

I know what you mean but I feel like it's a good thing to kind of retrain ourselves to see dicipline as teaching, yk?


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Loving guidance is a term I've heard used often









Your dd sounds like a true joy


----------



## mamaduck (Mar 6, 2002)

I try not to use the word "discipline" as a verb, but I think it works beautifully as a noun. For example, I might say that I'm "teaching discipline." Or I my son is "learning discipline." If I need a verb, I often say "coaching."


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Direction. (As in redirection!







)


----------



## mommy2abigail (Aug 20, 2005)

Well, I believe that the word 'discipline' comes from the word 'disciple' which mean to gently guide, teach. I know that it's hard to change our mindset from discipline being a negative word. I make sure I use the word discipline to decribe what I am doing with dd. I also make sure I use the proper word 'punishment' to describe what others are doing TO their children. Especially at church, where the word discipline SHOULD be used in the correct way, as in we are disciples of Jesus, therefore we should model what Jesus teaches, which is NOT punishment. I dont like the word 'train' regarding children, it sounds too much like what I do to my dog. Although it is in the bible, so I hear it alot at church. Anyway, sorry to get OT, but these are just my ramblings.....


----------

